# Catamount - 3/12/2007



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: * 3/12/2007

*Resort or Ski Area: * Catamount, Hillsdale, NY

*Conditions: * Packed powder, corn, and then, you guessed it, mashed potatoes, mid 50s no wind

*Trip Report: * I'll make this short and sweet since I have to go learn CPR.  I was riding a lift by 9 am.  The entire mountain was pretty firm at the start.  I hit the usual suspects.  After about an a hour all the areas that get the early sun were skiing really nice.  Around 10:30 most of the mountain was skiing really nice.  The only exception was Catapult.  It stayed firm until 11 or so.  The bump line on Offstage was extended by at least 1/3 of its original length.  Catapult was bumped up and looked to have a nice line under the lift.  Upper and Lower Glade had their own set of bumps.  The bumps on Glade looked just OK (really icy troughs, thin cover in a few troughs), bumps on Catapult looked sweet but I didn't hit them, and bumps on Offstage looked to be in good shape.  I didn't do a lot of bumps today.  I was in a cruising mood.  I had a blast bombing runs down U/L Sidewinder without stopping.  I need to start conditioning for lax.  I took one nice long cruise down Ridge Run to U/L Promenade.  When I was coming down to the Meadows lift area I noticed some tracks in the woods.  I rode the lift for the hell of it and noticed a bunch of tracks.  After doing some exploring and poking around just slightly off the trail I spied some mellow tree stuff.  I was alone and the cover was pretty much a few inches of really hard crust so I didn't make more than 2 or 3 turns while navigating in and out.  

Great day with great weather.  I was wearing a medium weight under armour and a thin shell.  No crowds and some music blaring from the terrain park made it a fun day.  I bailed when at 2 pm when the mashed potatoes started to get really bad.  Here are some pics.

Catapult


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2007)

Offstage


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't jump!






Nice view


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2007)

Undisclosed Glades


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice report and pics. Those bumps on Catapult do look nice - too bad there wasn't more of them! Off Stage looks like it's set up great too. Not sure if I'm going to get over there this season. Those glade pics are nice too. I think I know where that is. Can I have a hint? Is it visible from a lift?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice report and pics. Those bumps on Catapult do look nice - too bad there wasn't more of them! Off Stage looks like it's set up great too. Not sure if I'm going to get over there this season. Those glade pics are nice too. I think I know where that is. Can I have a hint? Is it visible from a lift?



Those hidden glades are easily noticeable from the Meadows Triple.  The easiest way to access them would be to unload at the mid-station.  There was some nice looking areas off of Alli's Alley and Keli's Run.  All the pics I snapped would be accessible off of Ali's Alley or Colonel's Caper.  I also started spying some stuff off of Sidewinder but it would need a summer hike to find out if its ski-able.  

Here is a funny side story.  All those pics were taken with what was previously thought to be my broken Nikon Coolpix.  After a nice "discussion" with my wife about not taking our new Canon skiing, I decided to mess with the camera we replaced.  In the past we both tried swapping out the batteries but nothing worked.  After our "discussion" I tried swapping batteries one last time.  And look at that, I know have a camera that I can take skiing and not care how many times I yard sale.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2007)

And decent shots too. A little funk on the color, but not bad and the clarity is more than adequate for the web.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> And decent shots too. A little funk on the color, but not bad and the clarity is more than adequate for the web.



Yeah, my picture taking goes as far as pushing a button.  I haven't tried my hand at retouching anything.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice report and pics Chris.  It does look really nice over there.  I really wanted to make it back at least once this season, I don't have high hopes at this point though...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll probably hit the Cat 2 or 3 more times this season.  Aty least 1, maybe 2 more nights at Sundown.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah I love the looks of those bumps...


----------



## Schoolme (Aug 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Those hidden glades are easily noticeable from the Meadows Triple.  The easiest way to access them would be to unload at the mid-station.  There was some nice looking areas off of Alli's Alley and Keli's Run.  All the pics I snapped would be accessible off of Ali's Alley or Colonel's Caper.  I also started spying some stuff off of Sidewinder but it would need a summer hike to find out if its ski-able.
> 
> Here is a funny side story.  All those pics were taken with what was previously thought to be my broken Nikon Coolpix.  After a nice "discussion" with my wife about not taking our new Canon skiing, I decided to mess with the camera we replaced.  In the past we both tried swapping out the batteries but nothing worked.  After our "discussion" I tried swapping batteries one last time.  And look at that, I know have a camera that I can take skiing and not care how many times I yard sale.



Just out of curiosity:

Is your coolpix not focusing?  Freezing?  No control?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 6, 2007)

Schoolme said:


> Just out of curiosity:
> 
> Is your coolpix not focusing?  Freezing?  No control?



It froze and would not power back on with the zoom fully extended.  It still working to date.  I have an error message flashing.  Since I can't find the manual I'm not sure what the warning is.


----------



## Schoolme (Aug 6, 2007)

my coolpix did the same thing over and over.  I when it happens, I put in a different SD card and format it.  Once it is formated, the camera seems to work again.  I put back in the origional SD card and it keeps working for a bit.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 7, 2007)

i reformatted the the card i had in when the problem started and its worked fine since.  the only fortunate byproduct was that we picked up a canon powershot A710 is since we thought the coolpix was trashed.  now that the coolpix is functional again i have a camera to take skiing and kayaking and i don't have to worry about breaking it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> i reformatted the the card i had in when the problem started and its worked fine since.  the only fortunate byproduct was that we picked up a canon powershot A710 is since we thought the coolpix was trashed.  now that the coolpix is functional again i have a camera to take skiing and kayaking and i don't have to worry about breaking it.


I also have an older Nikon Coolpix that is my skiing camera...the only down side is that, with the shutter lag, I can't get any decent action shots with it...:-?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 7, 2007)

hammer said:


> I also have an older Nikon Coolpix that is my skiing camera...the only down side is that, with the shutter lag, I can't get any decent action shots with it...:-?



that's the problem.  i pretty much use it to take shots of the terrain and conditions for my trip reports.


----------

